# Happy christmas from New Zealand (where its warm :))



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all,
Just wanted to say have a great xmas . Nice and warm here in NZ, hope those of you in the frozen bits of the world have a great white xmas!

T


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks you to. Here in Minnesota we are expecting 20 inches!! The kids and the dog should have lots of fun!!


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy holiday's from Kansas


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Florida where it's supposed to get up to 77F today! It's often too hot here but I'm glad we're not expecting 20 inches of snow.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

i had to work all christmas eve and then a little into christmas


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy Christmas from Houston. Cool but not too bad. At least it's not 90+ degrees.


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Charlie had his first Christmas...how fun!!!


----------

